# Price of microchip



## Sadie GSD (Dec 28, 2010)

What is the price to microchip your dog?


----------



## Lora (Jan 7, 2011)

Not sure what the price of micro chipping alone is, but it was around 300$ for micro, boosters and fixing...here in Ontario


----------



## BOHICA Bay (Jan 26, 2011)

Your best option is to contact your veterinarian as the price will vary not only from one area to the next but also one vet w/in the same area to the next.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

HomeAgain
chip insertion @ vet 45.00
activation 10.00
membership @ 1yr 14.99 
--------
69.99


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I did Leyna's for $39. That included the chip and registration. That was the Home Again chip.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The chip was about the cheapest vet visit I ever had! I think it was around 40 dollars to purchase and have it inserted. The vet office sends the paperwork away. No yearly membership fee.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> *The chip was about the cheapest vet visit I ever had! I think it was around 40 dollars* to purchase and have it inserted. The vet office sends the paperwork away. No yearly membership fee.


 
The same here.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> HomeAgain
> chip insertion @ vet 45.00
> activation 10.00
> membership @ 1yr 14.99
> ...


Did anyone else have to pay for activation? This is the first I have seen this. It was $48 for the chip,insertion,everything.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Once in the system they will stay there. The annual fee is for notification out to vets if the dog comes up missing. If the renewal fee is paid, registration is still in the system you just don't get the notifications sent out.


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> Did anyone else have to pay for activation? This is the first I have seen this. It was $48 for the chip,insertion,everything.


Nope, It was one flat fee for the chip and one years service. Then they sent me a notice asking to renew.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

JustMeLeslie said:


> Did anyone else have to pay for activation? This is the first I have seen this. It was $48 for the chip,insertion,everything.


I have. When you have the vet do it sometimes they will do the activation/registration for you and sometimes they won't. I don't go to the vet, I get the chips and do it myself for my pets and fosters. The chip is $10-15, and I think the activation/registration with homeagain is $15.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> Did anyone else have to pay for activation? This is the first I have seen this. It was $48 for the chip,insertion,everything.


 

It is on the application for HomeAgain, I had to get my paperwork out to see how much it cost me. It is listed in the membership activation section.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

It was up to me to file the paperwork, my vet didn't do that. I filed mine online instead of through the mail.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> It is on the application for HomeAgain, I had to get my paperwork out to see how much it cost me. It is listed in the membership activation section.


Ok I just never looked at the break down of all the charges. I just looked at the whole cost being $48. They just did everything for me at my vet so that is why I didn't look at each individual charge.


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

My GSD's microchip was $10 but that was through the Air Force and isn't a HomeAgain chip. My Golden's is a HomeAgain chip done at an Army base and was $15 flat and the people at the Army's clinic activated it for me. I'm being e-mailed renewal notices, but haven't paid to renew it.


----------



## Kola_2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

My vet was only $35... however we get a discount so it brought it down to $26 or something like that.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I paid $15 for Frag's chip/insertion/registration at an event sponsored by my SPCA.


----------



## Zeusismydog (Aug 23, 2001)

I have seen specials for as low as 15 here. It was about $35 to get my horses and Zeus done. We paid one registration fee with AVID and there is no annual fee.


----------



## Sadie GSD (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone, got Sadie chipped Thursday cost $48. The vet did everything for me and I dont need to renew later on


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I think the vets offices' are opting to send in the registration for people now. So many animals get chipped at the vet and the owner never sends the reg in so when scanned they can actually contact you. When I worked at vets in Las Vegas, we got a lot of dogs come in with a chip, owner never registered, adopted from the shelter, luckily the shelter had kept a record. For some we found the owner, but others the owner had changed phone numbers and were unable to contact them.

Make sure you remember to change your address and phone number if needed with the chip company too.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Locally we have the ResQ chip, readable by locals as I took him the the SPCA and a few vets to scan him to check... I payed $30... and you never pay a fee.... it's $35 now... but still no yearly or registration fee.


----------



## racer (Nov 5, 2010)

the county here charges $15 and it's with avid I adopted a dog from the county last year and it was already chipped they did the paperwork for me when I adopted a dog from the city shelter they gave me the chip number and I had to do the paperwork


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

You know Killian came with a chip, so I'm not sure how much it would have cost, and we got Jazzi chipped five years ago, so I don't remember that at ALL.... LOL!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

My vet said she would want to lightly sedate Kopper to insert the chip. . . has anyone else heard of this? I had Rocky chipped when he was neutered and Cash was chipped at the shelter, so this is the first I've heard of sedating to microchip.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I have not heard of that.

When we had Kelso done as a pup it was just like an immunization? A small shot that had the chip.....


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark was done at 8 weeks by the breeder before he came home. So, not sure of the price - but I do know that he was NOT sedated for it - no reason. It's just like a vaccine.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Never heard of sedating for a chip - though I heard that it is painful when they insert it - that being said, Gryffon didn't bat an eyelash or twitch a muscle when he had it done.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

kelso said:


> I have not heard of that.
> 
> When we had Kelso done as a pup it was just like an immunization? A small shot that had the chip.....


Its NOT a small shot lol. The needle is huge in comparison to vaccination needles. But there is still no need for sedation, Emma didn't even notice it until I was pulling the needle OUT. Most of the dogs and cats I've done barely reacted.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Lin said:


> Its NOT a small shot lol. The needle is huge in comparison to vaccination needles. But there is still no need for sedation, Emma didn't even notice it until I was pulling the needle OUT. Most of the dogs and cats I've done barely reacted.




I was not back in the room when it was done, so I should not have said small. But like you said my dogs did not react as well (according to the folks that gave it) so I guess that was where I was coming from as far as it being similar in that respect.
EEEyikes!


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

I would speak with your local humane society, some usually offer the service with a reduced fee. I microchipped Texas at my local humane society for $15. It came with the chip, procedure, and paperwork.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh I wanted to comment on the discussion of yearly fees. 
There is no yearly fee for microchipping, or the registration of the chip. Registration of the chip where your name/address/phone is attached to the chip number is permanent, though some charge a small fee to change the information on file. 

Yearly fees, are not the same as the registration but an additional service thats offered and often pushed on you. (every chip has a registration fee, but its a one time fee that is often included in the price of the chip if you get the chipping done somewhere. If you chip yourself as I do, the fee is separate from the price of buying the chip from a retailer.) Some chip companies will enroll you in the service for free for the first year, and then after a year start sending you information that you need to pay to renew the service. Some are a bit shady about this and its why so many people have the impression you HAVE to pay to renew. But as long as you registered the chip, your information will stay attached to the chip number. The yearly services are additional things such as notifying vets in your area if your pet is reported missing etc. If you have the money, these things could get your pet back to you faster. But with homeagain I believe its something like $15/year per pet, which can be quite insane if you have say 2 dogs and 3 cats!


----------

